

(404) npm goes down - iapi

https://github.com/isaacs/npm/issues/2694
======
factorialboy
Here's a temporary solution if you're still facing problems:

Nexxy has changed the topic to: npm is down. use `npm install <module>
\--registry <http://165.225.128.50:8000`> in the mean time. (thank mmalecki
for the work-around)

------
viraptor
This is pretty bad. I'd expect them to do some local caching exactly for that
reason. Second comment: "I am also having the same issue when trying to push
to heroku."

~~~
urthen
Yeah, I had the same problem. Not being able to have the same level of control
in Heroku was... unfortunate. Even after temporary local fixes were resolved I
still couldn't push my app. Hopefully we can all take this as a learning
experience and figure out how to utilize npm without keeping it in the
critical path!

------
iapi
looks like its not down but for some it requires a prefix of the package the
registry

What npm is calling:

<https://registry.npmjs.org/-/express-3.0.0rc2.tgz>

what it requires to work:

<https://registry.npmjs.org/express/-/express-3.0.0rc2.tgz>

------
factorialboy
Seems to be fixed, works for me now

~~~
iapi
is still not working for me

~~~
factorialboy
It may be package specific. I think packages have to $ npm -force publish
again to get working.

